# Drawing: FREE pencil-paper sketches~ /temporarily closed.



## amemome (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi!! Welcome to my free sketch request thread~

*DOODLE RULES AND CONDITIONS*
1. One request at a time, please! Feel free to ask for multiple doodles, but please ask for one at a time.
2. All pencil sketches are photographed by phone camera.  Please excuse the quality.
3. *Pencil sketches are FREE*.  If you would like to donate, I take TBT bells ONLY.
4. Please provide references, or at least leave a name for your characters.  If you'd like mayor art, please leave a reference of your mayor.  If you'd like anime characters or other various non AC related characters, please leave at least the character's name and series.
5. *All doodles are posted on the thread.  You can tell if your request has been fulfilled by checking to see your name crossed off on the queue.  I will NOT be PMing or VMing you for doodles.*
6. I highly doubt my work will warrant you wanting to claim it to be your own... but still... please don't claim it to be your own work.  Believe it or not, I actually try hard to produce these... ;A;

_... that sounded rigid... haha... sorry...  But please!  Feel free to ask.  I take all requests as long as they are reasonable (no racism, explicit NSFW, etc.) and I will always try my best to upload your pic in a reasonable time frame._


*examples of style*
You can see things I've drawn in this album, on this album, or on my tumblr!


*In regards to digital works*
I am on hiatus for digital works due to being unable to access my tablet.  I will take requests starting mid-August.

Question: should I open a separate digital shop? please let me know~~




*finished doodles*


Spoiler: old and finished requests!



Nemu gif for iamnothyper
Akita Neru for Qwerty111
Lee-chan's OC for Lee-chan
mayor (and wolfgang because wolfgang is awesome) for debinoresu
mayors for mindlesspatch
Pillow Fight for MayorMae
Mayor and Erik for averylee97
Bones,O'Hare, Mayor for Hazel_Nut
Mayor and Axel for Shokyokudesuka
DIGITAL mayor bust for HoneyBunny
free doodle for iamnothyper
Hibiya Amamiya being cute+nervous and with a maternity supairaru~ for mewmewmewm
cool character with awesome clothes for TaliZorah
shougakusei with rosie or punchy for mindlesspatch
redoing doodle for iamnothyper~  sorry, there was a misunderstanding on my part!!
mayor hanging out with Hopper and Wolfgang for pengutango
mayor with Roooney for rayquaza128
Finn the OC for harmoniousmelody DIGITAL
color+ line art for pengutango<oohoho this is taking lots of eyejuice
Sterling on Roscoe and Knox on Colton in sort of a medieval-joust style of chicken fight for cainwolf!  /nopressure
mayor DIGITAL for hazelx
moth ver. mayor DIGITAL for Eiryii
erwin for heichou
rudy and lolly walking together for leopardfire
DIGITAL mayor for miko
mayors holding hands for Elov
mayor and fang for darklover
pokemons and characters!! for goldiejoan
ayaka and genji for Eiryii
mayor reading a book in a field of flowers with sleeping marshal for emmatheweirdo
character for talizorah
mayor with slingshot for loffy09
character with chief, kid cat, and/or zell for mindlesspatch



*pending doodles*
mayor playing in the snow with Beau, Zell, Sly, & Phoebe for mindlesspatch<req'd lines
Cube the lazy penguin for lilabounce
rikka and julian for emmathewierdo
mayor with eyes open and flourish pose for MC4pros
pietro for luckypinch
character for sylveonsbow


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 22, 2014)

omg your art is so cute! could you draw nemu ^^?
and if you feel like it a villager from my town that you like cause your villages are adorbs too

;o i love your little gif thing if you're willing to do that instead i can pay a lil something~`


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 22, 2014)

Can you draw Akita Neru for me? 
There should be some good reference images on Google :3


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 22, 2014)

Your chibis are very cute! <3 Maybe you can draw my OC (same one in my thread before c: ) in chibi-form?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 22, 2014)

My mayor please c: If possible with my other character if not by herself is fine or if you'd rather draw villagers I'd love to request Punchy ^^


Spoiler



Her hair is a ponytail


----------



## amemome (Apr 22, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> omg your art is so cute! could you draw nemu ^^?
> and if you feel like it a villager from my town that you like cause your villages are adorbs too
> 
> ;o i love your little gif thing if you're willing to do that instead i can pay a lil something~`



I will gif you!  It's going to take a bit longer, so please wait~



Qwerty111 said:


> Can you draw Akita Neru for me?
> There should be some good reference images on Google :3





Spoiler: pic







crappy phone pic here for you! ahaha.... hope it's ok.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 22, 2014)

your art is so cute!!

could you consider my mayor: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/110/6/a/mayorref_by_debinoresu-d7fa086.png (a boy btw) maybe with my fav villager wolfgang if you're willing? if you just want you can draw just wolfgang, or bc you've already drawn him, katt? 

if youre not interested in mayors OR villagers tho edward from cowboy bebop is one of my fav charas from anything lmao :>


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 22, 2014)

amemome said:


> I will gif you!  It's going to take a bit longer, so please wait~



awesome yay~ leme kno what you want for it xD


----------



## amemome (Apr 22, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Your chibis are very cute! <3 Maybe you can draw my OC (same one in my thread before c: ) in chibi-form?



another phone pic!  haha... hope it's ok!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 22, 2014)

It's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!! Thank you soo much whaa I love it <333 *hugz*


----------



## amemome (Apr 22, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> It's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!! Thank you soo much whaa I love it <333 *hugz*



thank you ;A; sorry i butchered her though ohohho *hugs back*


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 22, 2014)

amemome said:


> thank you ;A; sorry i butchered her though ohohho *hugs back*



Nah she looks awesome c: your drawings might not be "professional", but hey, they have an adorable cuteness factor >w<
Love them <3


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 22, 2014)

amemome said:


> I will gif you!  It's going to take a bit longer, so please wait~
> 
> 
> View attachment 41761
> ...



Hehe thanks! I love it


----------



## amemome (Apr 22, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> Hehe thanks! I love it



glad u liked it!!!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 22, 2014)

oohh im excited xDD


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 22, 2014)

Please can you do one/some of Paradiso'd (in sig) villagers and me having a pillow fight? I'll try and get a ref quickly, please can I have my hair down and us in pyjamas/nightdresses? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you can't then that's okay too... c:


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 22, 2014)

Could you draw my mayor and Erik?



Spoiler: My mayor


----------



## Hayze (Apr 22, 2014)

Can you draw Bones and O'Hare with my mayor? :3


Spoiler



Sorry for bad quality, I can take a clear screenshot right now if you need.


 Thank you so much!


----------



## amemome (Apr 23, 2014)

Everyone's entry on my queue!  Currently working on iamnothyper's gif.  WIP screenie (ohohoho):


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

amemome said:


> Everyone's entry on my queue!  Currently working on iamnothyper's gif.  WIP screenie (ohohoho):View attachment 41885



omg omgom omggmg


----------



## amemome (Apr 23, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> omg omgom omggmg



omg i am done hope u like it!!  let me know what you'd like to pay ;A; thanks. 
IMGUR LINKS
100x100
500x500


----------



## amemome (Apr 23, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> My mayor please c: If possible with my other character if not by herself is fine or if you'd rather draw villagers I'd love to request Punchy ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



hi!  here's your doodle! hope you like it lollll


Spoiler: pic


----------



## amemome (Apr 23, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> your art is so cute!!
> 
> could you consider my mayor: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/110/6/a/mayorref_by_debinoresu-d7fa086.png (a boy btw) maybe with my fav villager wolfgang if you're willing? if you just want you can draw just wolfgang, or bc you've already drawn him, katt?
> if youre not interested in mayors OR villagers tho edward from cowboy bebop is one of my fav charas from anything lmao :>


Here are the doodles I did for you~  hope you like them lol


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 23, 2014)

I know you're probably full but I'd love to see what you can do for me when you've got spaces 
Please could I have my mayor with Axel the elephant? 


Spoiler




this hairstyle is the low ponytail by the way 



Thank you! I can't wait to see it if you accept my request


----------



## amemome (Apr 23, 2014)

Shokyokudesuka said:


> I know you're probably full but I'd love to see what you can do for me when you've got spaces
> Please could I have my mayor with Axel the elephant?
> 
> 
> ...



I can do it!  You've been added to the list~


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 23, 2014)

would you do one of my mayor like the first & second in your album? I understand it'd take a bit longer and I'm willing to pay! it's really cute and I want it haha let me know



Spoiler


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 23, 2014)

JDHDHUD I love themm tysm!!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

amemome said:


> omg i am done hope u like it!!  let me know what you'd like to pay ;A; thanks.
> IMGUR LINKS
> 100x100
> 500x500



omg that is adorable. i was expecting a blinking thing but you gave me stitches instead and we look adorable <3 would somewhere around 1-2 mil be enough or?


----------



## amemome (Apr 23, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> omg that is adorable. i was expecting a blinking thing but you gave me stitches instead and we look adorable <3 would somewhere around 1-2 mil be enough or?



sure!  unless you'd like to pay with TBT bells


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

amemome said:


> sure!  unless you'd like to pay with TBT bells



ahh, that might be easier. 
is 100 TBT okay then?


----------



## amemome (Apr 23, 2014)

HoneyBunny said:


> would you do one of my mayor like the first & second in your album? I understand it'd take a bit longer and I'm willing to pay! it's really cute and I want it haha let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ADDED to queue~

- - - Post Merge - - -



iamnothyper said:


> ahh, that might be easier.
> is 100 TBT okay then?



sure!  thanks a bunch!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Thank you so much, it's adorable <3


----------



## amemome (Apr 23, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Oh my gosh! Thank you so much, it's adorable <3



glad you like it!!  haha...


----------



## amemome (Apr 24, 2014)

MayorMae said:


> Please can you do one/some of Paradiso'd (in sig) villagers and me having a pillow fight? I'll try and get a ref quickly, please can I have my hair down and us in pyjamas/nightdresses? View attachment 41831
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you can't then that's okay too... c:



hi i drew something for you! hope you like it~


Spoiler: pic







- - - Post Merge - - -



averylee97 said:


> Could you draw my mayor and Erik?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your mayor and erik!!  I hope you like it~~ /sorry the ref pic was a bit small so i couldn't tell how long your hair was hope u don't mind lolll/


Spoiler: pic


----------



## amemome (Apr 24, 2014)

Hazel_Nut said:


> Can you draw Bones and O'Hare with my mayor? :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



here's your doodle! hope you like it haha... /sorry about your hair accessory! couldn't tell what it was so I gave you a star hairpin!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Hayze (Apr 24, 2014)

:O
It's sooo cute! Thank you so much! Also my accessory was the star hairpin, sorry I should've included that. Thank you again


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 24, 2014)

could i ask for just a regular drawing too? or is that too greedy xD
your art is so cute ^^

don't really have any specifications, you can do what you want~


----------



## amemome (Apr 24, 2014)

Hazel_Nut said:


> :O
> It's sooo cute! Thank you so much! Also my accessory was the star hairpin, sorry I should've included that. Thank you again


whew!  glad I got it right~  thanks for liking the doodle!!



iamnothyper said:


> could i ask for just a regular drawing too? or is that too greedy xD
> your art is so cute ^^
> 
> don't really have any specifications, you can do what you want~



sure thing!  I'll put you on the list~~


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 24, 2014)

amemome said:


> your mayor and erik!!  I hope you like it~~ /sorry the ref pic was a bit small so i couldn't tell how long your hair was hope u don't mind lolll/
> View attachment 42210



It's awesome! Thank you!


----------



## amemome (Apr 24, 2014)

Shokyokudesuka said:


> I know you're probably full but I'd love to see what you can do for me when you've got spaces
> Please could I have my mayor with Axel the elephant?
> 
> 
> ...



sorry for super doo doo phone pic here's the doodle!!


Spoiler: pic







- - - Post Merge - - -



HoneyBunny said:


> would you do one of my mayor like the first & second in your album? I understand it'd take a bit longer and I'm willing to pay! it's really cute and I want it haha let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ohoho here's what i made for you i hope you like it!

as for payment... TBT bells?  Anything you'd like to donate is helpful. /thank you so much!


Spoiler: pic






imgur link


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 25, 2014)

Do you do non-AC stuffz if you're still up to drawing? ( ・＾・ )


----------



## amemome (Apr 25, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Do you do non-AC stuffz if you're still up to drawing? ( ・＾・ )



of course!  haha... that's what i've been doing for 19 years of my life anyways~    would you like a doodle?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 25, 2014)

amemome said:


> of course!  haha... that's what i've been doing for 19 years of my life anyways~    would you like a doodle?


*excessive nodding* yesh peaseee
Could I please have Hibiya Amamiya from the kagerou project looking nervous and adorable XD
And could it maybe say "MATERNITY SPIRALUU" off to the side? ( ・ω・ ) I can tipz you too~!


What do you mean addicted to the kagerou project?
Who?
Me?
Never.
ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

Ooooo could I possibly have a doodle? c:
These are free, yes?
(I can read! I just want to make sure. xD)

Here is a reference. c:
http://i.imgur.com/sUOZ8An.jpg​


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 25, 2014)

This character please ^^ if possible with Rosie or Punchy


Spoiler: ^^


----------



## amemome (Apr 25, 2014)

added to the queue~~  thanks for requesting, everyone!!  and no worries.  free unless you'd like to tip or want digitals. /shottt sorry guys ahaha... ;A;//


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 25, 2014)

hey i was wondering if you could make a little edit on my gif. its hard to see but he actually has white leather shoes xD


----------



## amemome (Apr 25, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> hey i was wondering if you could make a little edit on my gif. its hard to see but he actually has white leather shoes xD



sure!  i'll update the gif //after my last exam lol sorry!!!

here's the updates... lol sorry if it's not good enough
100x100
500x500


----------



## amemome (Apr 25, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> could i ask for just a regular drawing too? or is that too greedy xD
> your art is so cute ^^
> 
> don't really have any specifications, you can do what you want~



did what i wanted. hopefully, it's what you wanted too.


Spoiler: pic







- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> *excessive nodding* yesh peaseee
> Could I please have Hibiya Amamiya from the kagerou project looking nervous and adorable XD
> And could it maybe say "MATERNITY SPIRALUU" off to the side? ( ・ω・ ) I can tipz you too~!
> 
> ...


ohohoho
ignore the messed up foot sorry LOL hope it's ok....


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 25, 2014)

amemome said:


> did what i wanted. hopefully, it's what you wanted too.
> View attachment 42371
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



GAHHH HES SO CUTE I LOVE IT!!!!! ♥︎~~ ( ・∇・ )~~♥︎
Would it be okay if i digitally traced it and give the credit to you?


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 25, 2014)

amemome said:


> did what i wanted. hopefully, it's what you wanted too.
> View attachment 42371
> View attachment 42372



oh wow, doesnt really look like nemu but its still really pretty
nemu grown up as a bishie maybe?  xD


----------



## amemome (Apr 25, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> oh wow, doesnt really look like nemu but its still really pretty
> nemu grown up as a bishie maybe?  xD



aww sorry!  I thought you asked for a free sketch... i can do another one for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> GAHHH HES SO CUTE I LOVE IT!!!!! ♥︎~~ ( ・∇・ )~~♥︎
> Would it be okay if i digitally traced it and give the credit to you?



sure thing! link me afterwards~~


----------



## amemome (Apr 27, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Ooooo could I possibly have a doodle? c:
> These are free, yes?
> (I can read! I just want to make sure. xD)
> 
> ...



sorry i actually suck at things that look hi-tech so i tried my best luckily these are free and i hope the wait was at least ok....
again, sorry if this is really lackluster.


Spoiler: pic


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 27, 2014)

amemome said:


> aww sorry!  I thought you asked for a free sketch... i can do another one for you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ah sorry i didnt specify ^^; i thought you were only doing mayors so
if you have time please do, but if you're back up its fine


----------



## amemome (Apr 27, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> ah sorry i didnt specify ^^; i thought you were only doing mayors so
> if you have time please do, but if you're back up its fine



ahh i'm really sorry i messed it up!  and i'm back up and going so yes!  to the queue~


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 27, 2014)

amemome said:


> ahh i'm really sorry i messed it up!  and i'm back up and going so yes!  to the queue~



ah i meant backed up * lol
but ah ok, yay thank you ^^


----------



## amemome (Apr 27, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> This character please ^^ if possible with Rosie or Punchy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ^^
> ...



thanks for waiting! hope you like the doodle.  hahaahahahaaaa ;A;


Spoiler: pic


----------



## amemome (Apr 28, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> could i ask for just a regular drawing too? or is that too greedy xD
> your art is so cute ^^
> 
> don't really have any specifications, you can do what you want~


the real doodle.  ahahaaa..... sorry about that. hopefully, this is good enough


Spoiler: pic


----------



## pengutango (Apr 28, 2014)

Ooh! Think you could do a doodle of my mayor hanging out with Hopper and Wolfgang? Hope that's not asking for too much... D:

Here's a reference: [x] [x]


----------



## amemome (Apr 28, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Ooh! Think you could do a doodle of my mayor hanging out with Hopper and Wolfgang? Hope that's not asking for too much... D:
> 
> Here's a reference: [x] [x]


of course~  I'll add you to my list and post your doodle asap~


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 28, 2014)

amemome said:


> the real doodle.  ahahaaa..... sorry about that. hopefully, this is good enough
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



he's adorable. 
leme know if you ever go digital xD


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd like to make a request :3

Can you draw my mayor with Rooney?
There is a pic of both in my sig but here is a ref from the game: http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/HNI_0013.jpg


----------



## amemome (Apr 28, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> he's adorable.
> leme know if you ever go digital xD



sure~  thanks for liking my art.  I think I'll open a separate shop... probably when I know I'll always have access to my tablet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> I'd like to make a request :3
> 
> Can you draw my mayor with Rooney?
> There is a pic of both in my sig but here is a ref from the game: http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/HNI_0013.jpg



sure sure~  added to list!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh my gawd. It's sooo adorable! I really love your art! (And they're holding hands!!)


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 28, 2014)

amemome said:


> sorry i actually suck at things that look hi-tech so i tried my best luckily these are free and i hope the wait was at least ok....
> again, sorry if this is really lackluster.
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOSSSSSH SHE LOOKS SO CUTE!!!!!
Thank you so much! <3
And it's okay, you did WONDERFUL!

omgomgomgthankyouthankyousomuch!
Totally going to tip! <3


----------



## amemome (Apr 28, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Oh my gawd. It's sooo adorable! I really love your art! (And they're holding hands!!)


Thanks for liking it~ 



TaliZorah said:


> OH MY GOSSSSSH SHE LOOKS SO CUTE!!!!!
> Thank you so much! <3
> And it's okay, you did WONDERFUL!
> 
> ...



awww thanks!!  And thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## amemome (Apr 28, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Ooh! Think you could do a doodle of my mayor hanging out with Hopper and Wolfgang? Hope that's not asking for too much... D:
> 
> Here's a reference: [x] [x]



FINALLY wow I drafted this one several times... hope you like the "going to a picnic" theme lolll... btw that thing wolfgang is trying to put under his arm is a blanket but it looks like he's getting stabbed by a tree stick thing... sorry


Spoiler: pic


----------



## amemome (Apr 29, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> I'd like to make a request :3
> 
> Can you draw my mayor with Rooney?
> There is a pic of both in my sig but here is a ref from the game: http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/HNI_0013.jpg


heyyo!  first thing.  love your in game outfit!  the blue letter jacket is one of my personal faves!  second, picture under the cut~ hope it's ok!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 29, 2014)

amemome said:


> heyyo!  first thing.  love your in game outfit!  the blue letter jacket is one of my personal faves!  second, picture under the cut~ hope it's ok!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



They both look amazing!! Thank you so much x3
And that's awesome about the blue letter jacket, one of my faves too~ I did get Rooney to wear the black letter jacket at some point (because we're bros for life) but he decided to change it right away lol!


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 29, 2014)

Is there any way I can pay you in-game bells for you to digitally draw m OC? 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ony-s-request-thread!-Commissioning-artists!-)
If so how much would you like?


----------



## amemome (Apr 29, 2014)

HarmoniousMelody said:


> Is there any way I can pay you in-game bells for you to digitally draw m OC?
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ony-s-request-thread!-Commissioning-artists!-)
> If so how much would you like?



I probably can!  haha... i'm not sure how much is fair... let me try something out and show you//

EDIT:

cools!  got something like this done today...  if you like it, let me know how much you'd like to pay.


Spoiler: pic




I guess people are accepting chibi commissions for around 100-200TBT? I'm not sure what the exchange rate is for TBT-ACBells so... yeah, let me know?


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 30, 2014)

amemome said:


> sorry for super doo doo phone pic here's the doodle!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



Thank you so much this made me so happy ;-; Saved it to my computer under your name so I can see it when ever I want <3


----------



## pengutango (Apr 30, 2014)

amemome said:


> FINALLY wow I drafted this one several times... hope you like the "going to a picnic" theme lolll... btw that thing wolfgang is trying to put under his arm is a blanket but it looks like he's getting stabbed by a tree stick thing... sorry
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



Cute! I particularly love how Hopper's holding the balloons. :3 Yeah, I was wondering what that thing was on Wolfgang. XD But yeah, otherwise, it's cute and thanks for the doodle. :3

Out of curiosity, think you could maybe digitally color it? I could pay you some TBT bells for it. Otherwise, I'm fine with the doodle.


----------



## amemome (Apr 30, 2014)

Shokyokudesuka said:


> Thank you so much this made me so happy ;-; Saved it to my computer under your name so I can see it when ever I want <3


Glad you liked it!!



pengutango said:


> Cute! I particularly love how Hopper's holding the balloons. :3 Yeah, I was wondering what that thing was on Wolfgang. XD But yeah, otherwise, it's cute and thanks for the doodle. :3
> 
> Out of curiosity, think you could maybe digitally color it? I could pay you some TBT bells for it. Otherwise, I'm fine with the doodle.



I could try, but I'm not the best digital artist...


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 1, 2014)

Sorry for delay! I've been busy so I forgot to check this thread :c 
Love the drawing, I sent you TBT bells =)


----------



## CainWolf (May 1, 2014)

I have an idea for a pic, you know what a "chicken fight" is? Not the illegal kind people bet on, the pool game where people stand on each others shoulders on try to push the other down, it's sometimes called "shoulder wars" according to Wikipedia. I wanna see Sterling on Roscoe and Knox on Colton in sort of a medieval-joust style of chicken fight. Just a suggestion, not a request so there is no pressure whatsoever to do this it's just something I think would be funny.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 1, 2014)

OMG your art is so cute! >w<


----------



## amemome (May 1, 2014)

HoneyBunny said:


> Sorry for delay! I've been busy so I forgot to check this thread :c
> Love the drawing, I sent you TBT bells =)


Thanks so much! Glad you like it~~



CainWolf said:


> I have an idea for a pic, you know what a "chicken fight" is? Not the illegal kind people bet on, the pool game where people stand on each others shoulders on try to push the other down, it's sometimes called "shoulder wars" according to Wikipedia. I wanna see Sterling on Roscoe and Knox on Colton in sort of a medieval-joust style of chicken fight. Just a suggestion, not a request so there is no pressure whatsoever to do this it's just something I think would be funny.



On my list!!  haha, thanks for the prompt, I'll look into it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Darklover said:


> OMG your art is so cute! >w<



thanks!  if you ever want anything sketched out and phone pictured, let me know 'cause these are FREE~


----------



## Mao (May 1, 2014)

Do you think I'd be able something similar to this? http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=515&attachmentid=42720 But without the villager and not a gif :3 Ref: http://imgur.com/a/uFFIk and 



Spoiler






 Maybe a coffee in her hand? How many tbt's would that be? o: As of now, the exchange rate is 1.25mil = 100 tbts ^^


----------



## amemome (May 1, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Do you think I'd be able something similar to this? http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=515&attachmentid=42720 But without the villager and not a gif :3 Ref: http://imgur.com/a/uFFIk and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I could do that.  I accept whatever you think is fair, too... I'll add you to the queue!!


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

I love your digital style and coloring!
How much would it be if I asked for my moth mayor?


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (May 1, 2014)

I would like to make a request please :3 ~


----------



## amemome (May 1, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Cute! I particularly love how Hopper's holding the balloons. :3 Yeah, I was wondering what that thing was on Wolfgang. XD But yeah, otherwise, it's cute and thanks for the doodle. :3
> 
> Out of curiosity, think you could maybe digitally color it? I could pay you some TBT bells for it. Otherwise, I'm fine with the doodle.



wheee I did it!  two versions: one with background and one without (has a white background... if u want just the characters, let me know... imgur won't let me upload it as a png)... as for TBT, is something between 200TBT and 500TBT fair?  ahah.... up to you, again.  Don't want to hound.


Spoiler: two pics









- - - Post Merge - - -



Eiryii said:


> I love your digital style and coloring!
> How much would it be if I asked for my moth mayor?


oh that's so cute!! (/// v ///)  I've been receiving 100TBT for chibis but really, up to you.  I can add you to the queue~



ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> I would like to make a request please :3 ~



Please, go ahead!


----------



## pengutango (May 1, 2014)

amemome said:


> wheee I did it!  two versions: one with background and one without (has a white background... if u want just the characters, let me know... imgur won't let me upload it as a png)... as for TBT, is something between 200TBT and 500TBT fair?  ahah.... up to you, again.  Don't want to hound.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: two pics
> ...



Awww, it's cute!  Hm, any chance you could send me larger versions of the pics? I don't use imgur, so not sure how it is, but you can try another image hosting site to upload them. I use both Flickr & Photobucket and I usually don't run into problems. Sometimes gifs won't upload onto Flickr, but I've never heard of the issue of a PNG not being able to upload... :/ 

If you don't have accounts on either, there are sites, like imageshack and tinypic, where you can upload pics and not have an account.

And yeah, that's fair. I will send a mystery amount that's around those numbers in a lil bit. :3


----------



## amemome (May 1, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> I have an idea for a pic, you know what a "chicken fight" is? Not the illegal kind people bet on, the pool game where people stand on each others shoulders on try to push the other down, it's sometimes called "shoulder wars" according to Wikipedia. I wanna see Sterling on Roscoe and Knox on Colton in sort of a medieval-joust style of chicken fight. Just a suggestion, not a request so there is no pressure whatsoever to do this it's just something I think would be funny.



hi!  here's something I tried out using the prompt!  hope it's what you envisioned....


Spoiler: pic







- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Awww, it's cute!  Hm, any chance you could send me larger versions of the pics? I don't use imgur, so not sure how it is, but you can try another image hosting site to upload them. I use both Flickr & Photobucket and I usually don't run into problems. Sometimes gifs won't upload onto Flickr, but I've never heard of the issue of a PNG not being able to upload... :/
> 
> If you don't have accounts on either, there are sites, like imageshack and tinypic, where you can upload pics and not have an account.
> 
> And yeah, that's fair. I will send a mystery amount that's around those numbers in a lil bit. :3



thanks!  let me get the tinypic links...


Spoiler: cut



here for with background
and here for without


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

amemome said:


> oh that's so cute!! (/// v ///)  I've been receiving 100TBT for chibis but really, up to you.  I can add you to the queue~


Hehe, okie dokies! 
How about 150TBT, since I'm low on the bells ;  3; Or would you prefer AC Bells?
Been buying too much art! /sob


Spoiler: Please Draw Me - Ref


----------



## amemome (May 1, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Hehe, okie dokies!
> How about 150TBT, since I'm low on the bells ;  3; Or would you prefer AC Bells?
> Been buying too much art! /sob
> 
> ...



sure~ I've added you to the queue!


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

amemome said:


> sure~ I've added you to the queue!


Thanks! Should I pay you with TBT or AC Bells? o uo;


----------



## heichou (May 1, 2014)

hi!! if you're too busy with requests you can ignore mine,, b ut could you draw erwin from attack on titan?? if you need one i can provide a reference uvu (only if u want to tho!! i'd tip you in bells but i'm pretty low,,, gomen,,)


----------



## amemome (May 1, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Thanks! Should I pay you with TBT or AC Bells? o uo;


TBT preferred, since it's easier to transfer //lol  but either works!



heichou said:


> hi!! if you're too busy with requests you can ignore mine,, b ut could you draw erwin from attack on titan?? if you need one i can provide a reference uvu (only if u want to tho!! i'd tip you in bells but i'm pretty low,,, gomen,,)



no it's ok! i'll add you to the queue!


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

amemome said:


> TBT preferred, since it's easier to transfer //lol  but either works!


Okies! I'll send the TBT once I earn a little more :3


----------



## amemome (May 1, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Do you think I'd be able something similar to this? http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=515&attachmentid=42720 But without the villager and not a gif :3 Ref: http://imgur.com/a/uFFIk and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d-d-done!!  under the cut~


Spoiler: pic




also! transparents~ follow this imgur link for no background!


----------



## amemome (May 2, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> I love your digital style and coloring!
> How much would it be if I asked for my moth mayor?



omg done!  hope this is the kind of thing you were looking for...


Spoiler: pic




and an imgur link for transparency!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 2, 2014)

amemome said:


> thanks!  if you ever want anything sketched out and phone pictured, let me know 'cause these are FREE~



How much do you charge for digital? owo


----------



## Leopardfire (May 2, 2014)

Could you doodle Rudy and Lolly walking together? ^^


----------



## amemome (May 2, 2014)

Darklover said:


> How much do you charge for digital? owo



around 100TBT for chibis and between 300-500TBT for more complex illustrations. If you'd like digital, you'll have to make your request in the next day or two since I will not be able to access my tablet for the next three months.



Leopardfire said:


> Could you doodle Rudy and Lolly walking together? ^^


sure!  added to the queue~


----------



## miko (May 2, 2014)

Is it too late to request a digital of my mayor?  Not sure you'll get to it in time.
http://imgur.com/a/gDy5r#0
Could you possibly have horns coming out of the hair style, and add a devil tail? 
Hmm, what would the TBT cost be for non-colored?  Colored? Not sure I can afford a colored one at the moment 
Thank you!


----------



## Eiryii (May 2, 2014)

amemome said:


> omg done!  hope this is the kind of thing you were looking for...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...


Oh yes!
She's so cute > w< TYSVM!!
I'll send the TBT now~


----------



## amemome (May 2, 2014)

miko said:


> Is it too late to request a digital of my mayor?  Not sure you'll get to it in time.
> http://imgur.com/a/gDy5r#0
> Could you possibly have horns coming out of the hair style, and add a devil tail?
> Hmm, what would the TBT cost be for non-colored?  Colored? Not sure I can afford a colored one at the moment
> Thank you!


I can try to get you in!  added to queue~


Eiryii said:


> Oh yes!
> She's so cute > w< TYSVM!!
> I'll send the TBT now~


thanks!  glad you liked it!


----------



## miko (May 2, 2014)

amemome said:


> I can try to get you in!  added to queue~



Thank you!  Don't stress too much about it if you can't make it before you lose access to the tablet.


----------



## amemome (May 2, 2014)

heichou said:


> hi!! if you're too busy with requests you can ignore mine,, b ut could you draw erwin from attack on titan?? if you need one i can provide a reference uvu (only if u want to tho!! i'd tip you in bells but i'm pretty low,,, gomen,,)



hi i tried to draw erwin but I suckkkked


Spoiler: pic








- - - Post Merge - - -



Leopardfire said:


> Could you doodle Rudy and Lolly walking together? ^^



here they are!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Mao (May 2, 2014)

that is so CUTE *u* I'll send some bells over now. Thank you so much <3


----------



## heichou (May 3, 2014)

amemome said:


> hi i tried to draw erwin but I suckkkked
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...


SCREAMS best thank u so much friend!!!! i'll tip you in tbt bells uvu


----------



## amemome (May 3, 2014)

heichou said:


> SCREAMS best thank u so much friend!!!! i'll tip you in tbt bells uvu



thank you, heichou!!  *dogezas* arigatougozaima****a!


----------



## Elov (May 3, 2014)

Oh my god your art is so cute!!! Could you please draw these two mayors together holding hands or something cute. ;x Oh and have the girls eyes be brown instead of green... Thank you so much! If not can you just do the female mayor then? c:


----------



## amemome (May 3, 2014)

miko said:


> Thank you!  Don't stress too much about it if you can't make it before you lose access to the tablet.



i trieeeddd /hi hope you like it!


Spoiler: pic




and imgur link for transparency!



- - - Post Merge - - -



Elov said:


> Oh my god your art is so cute!!! Could you please draw these two mayors together holding hands or something cute. ;x Oh and have the girls eyes be brown instead of green... Thank you so much! If not can you just do the female mayor then? c:



hehe... sure.  I'm doing pencil paper drawings only at this point, so I'm not sure if the colors will "show" or what, but yeah... freebies!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 3, 2014)

Could you draw a pencil drawing of Fang and my mayor please? :3


----------



## miko (May 3, 2014)

amemome said:


> i trieeeddd /hi hope you like it!



Eeek!  She's a cute little devil!!! <3  Thank you so much!  How many TBTs shall I send your way?


----------



## iamnothyper (May 3, 2014)

omg you drew erwin. brilliant.


----------



## amemome (May 3, 2014)

Elov said:


> Oh my god your art is so cute!!! Could you please draw these two mayors together holding hands or something cute. ;x Oh and have the girls eyes be brown instead of green... Thank you so much! If not can you just do the female mayor then? c:



here! hope it's ok!


Spoiler: pic







- - - Post Merge - - -



miko said:


> Eeek!  She's a cute little devil!!! <3  Thank you so much!  How many TBTs shall I send your way?



I've been taking around 100 TBT for chibis!  up to you how much you want to send~



iamnothyper said:


> omg you drew erwin. brilliant.


thank you!! lol he looks messed up when I draw him though ohohohoho what do people look like LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Darklover said:


> Could you draw a pencil drawing of Fang and my mayor please? :3



of course!!!  I'm guessing that your mayor is the one in your sig?


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 3, 2014)

amemome said:


> of course!!!  I'm guessing that your mayor is the one in your sig?



Yes and here is a ref. :3



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Pearls (May 3, 2014)

Can you draw Pok?mon? If you can could you please draw a chibi of my Pok?mon trainer  sitting with a Luxray and a Darkrai? If not can you draw my mayor? My refs are in my signature. (That's if your still doing this... If not that's ok)


----------



## miko (May 3, 2014)

amemome said:


> I've been taking around 100 TBT for chibis!  up to you how much you want to send~



All set!  Thank you again!


----------



## Elov (May 3, 2014)

Omg thank you so much I love it <3


----------



## amemome (May 3, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Yes and here is a ref. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref



thank you!  I'll get to doodling ASAP~



GoldieJoan said:


> Can you draw Pok?mon? If you can could you please draw a chibi of my Pok?mon trainer  sitting with a Luxray and a Darkrai? If not can you draw my mayor? My refs are in my signature. (That's if your still doing this... If not that's ok)



of course!! I'll add you to the queue.

- - - Post Merge - - -



miko said:


> All set!  Thank you again!



thanks so much~~



Elov said:


> Omg thank you so much I love it <3



glad you like it!!


----------



## amemome (May 4, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Yes and here is a ref. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref



hi there! I drew this for you!



Spoiler: pic


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 4, 2014)

amemome said:


> hi there! I drew this for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww so very cute! >w< 
I love it! <3
Thank you! ^w^


----------



## Eiryii (May 4, 2014)

I'm back with another request > w<
I was wondering could you doodle me Ayaka Shindou with Genji?


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## amemome (May 4, 2014)

Darklover said:


> Awwww so very cute! >w<
> I love it! <3
> Thank you! ^w^



Aww!! glad you liked it!!



Eiryii said:


> I'm back with another request > w<
> I was wondering could you doodle me Ayaka Shindou with Genji?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference



sure sure!  added to queue!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

Awww could you draw my mayor reading a book with flowers around her? Like she's sitting/laying or whatever in a garden? And if possible, have Marshal leaning against her and sleeping ;3; I can donate bells! <3


----------



## amemome (May 4, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Awww could you draw my mayor reading a book with flowers around her? Like she's sitting/laying or whatever in a garden? And if possible, have Marshal leaning against her and sleeping ;3; I can donate bells! <3



mhm!  added to queue~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

amemome said:


> mhm!  added to queue~



Yay! Thank you <3 Can't wait :3 I'll be adding some extra bells to the ones I owe you from the giveaway <3


----------



## Eiryii (May 4, 2014)

amemome said:


> sure sure!  added to queue!


Woot! Me happy > w<


----------



## amemome (May 4, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> Can you draw Pok?mon? If you can could you please draw a chibi of my Pok?mon trainer  sitting with a Luxray and a Darkrai? If not can you draw my mayor? My refs are in my signature. (That's if your still doing this... If not that's ok)



omg sorry about luxray i freaking love luxray but it's one of the more difficult ones to draw LOLLL


Spoiler: pic








- - - Post Merge - - -



Eiryii said:


> I'm back with another request > w<
> I was wondering could you doodle me Ayaka Shindou with Genji?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference



i thought she looked super kyoani and i can't believe i forgot! kyoukai no kanata~  here's your doodle!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## CainWolf (May 4, 2014)

Spoiler: pic



View attachment 43578



Heh, chicken fight with a literal chicken. It is awesome! Thank you so much.


----------



## amemome (May 4, 2014)

amemome said:


> hi!  here's something I tried out using the prompt!  hope it's what you envisioned....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



LOLLL glad you liked the outcome.


----------



## Eiryii (May 4, 2014)

amemome said:


> i thought she looked super kyoani and i can't believe i forgot! kyoukai no kanata~  here's your doodle!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



Lol yes! Aww they look so cute together > w< THANK YOU!!


----------



## pengutango (May 4, 2014)

Would it be okay if I were to request another pic from you? Wasn't sure if you were willing to do more pics from the same person. That and I dunno if you've even done that before. XD


----------



## amemome (May 4, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Would it be okay if I were to request another pic from you? Wasn't sure if you were willing to do more pics from the same person. That and I dunno if you've even done that before. XD



go ahead~~ I'm always open to new requests~


----------



## amemome (May 5, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Awww could you draw my mayor reading a book with flowers around her? Like she's sitting/laying or whatever in a garden? And if possible, have Marshal leaning against her and sleeping ;3; I can donate bells! <3



this is what i came up with... hope you like it!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## TaliZorah (May 5, 2014)

I'd love to get another sketch from you sometime. <3


----------



## amemome (May 6, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'd love to get another sketch from you sometime. <3



I'm open for requests but these are restricted to paper-pencil only


----------



## TaliZorah (May 6, 2014)

amemome said:


> I'm open for requests but these are restricted to paper-pencil only



Could I get another one from you then? ;v ;

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/065/e/7/mordin_solus_by_madspike-d4rw8kd.png
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/069/8/9/mass_effect__mordin_solus_by_ruthieee-d5xnorm.png

Could you draw him for me, then? ;v; If this is too hard lemme know!
(Sorry I ask for weird non-human things ><)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 6, 2014)

amemome said:


> this is what i came up with... hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHHHHGGG omgomg asdfghjkl;asdfghjkl; It's so cuteeeeeee ;w; Thank you <333 It's like so perfect omg :3


----------



## Loffy09 (May 6, 2014)

Can i make a request?  I'd love to have my mayor drawn!
Can you make him hold a slingshot? 



Spoiler: Pic!






If not it's alright!


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 6, 2014)

I can't get over your cute art so here's a character of mine. Could you draw him with Chief, Kid cat and/or Zell?


Spoiler: Le Character


----------



## amemome (May 6, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone!! Added all new entries to the queue~


----------



## Pearls (May 6, 2014)

amemome said:


> omg sorry about luxray i freaking love luxray but it's one of the more difficult ones to draw LOLLL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...


----------



## amemome (May 6, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Could I get another one from you then? ;v ;
> 
> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/065/e/7/mordin_solus_by_madspike-d4rw8kd.png
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/069/8/9/mass_effect__mordin_solus_by_ruthieee-d5xnorm.png
> ...


hi!  I don't think I did him justice or anything but here's your doodle!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## TaliZorah (May 6, 2014)

amemome said:


> hi!  I don't think I did him justice or anything but here's your doodle!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



OMGOMGOMG HE IS SO FRIGGIN CUTE!!!!!!!!! <3
THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## amemome (May 6, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> OMGOMGOMG HE IS SO FRIGGIN CUTE!!!!!!!!! <3
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!



I'm super glad you liked how it turned out!!


----------



## amemome (May 6, 2014)

Loffy09 said:


> Can i make a request?  I'd love to have my mayor drawn!
> Can you make him hold a slingshot?
> 
> 
> ...



hi i tried here...


Spoiler: pic


----------



## amemome (May 7, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> I can't get over your cute art so here's a character of mine. Could you draw him with Chief, Kid cat and/or Zell?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Le Character
> ...



le doodle... haha... hope you like it!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Loffy09 (May 7, 2014)

amemome said:


> hi i tried here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



omg! ty! so awesome! i'll use it as my desktop background!


----------



## amemome (May 7, 2014)

Loffy09 said:


> omg! ty! so awesome! i'll use it as my desktop background!



omggg ;A; I'm so glad you liked it...


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 7, 2014)

Oh my gosh you drew all of them <3 Thank you so much!!


----------



## amemome (May 7, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Oh my gosh you drew all of them <3 Thank you so much!!



you're welcome!!


----------



## pengutango (May 7, 2014)

I'm back~ and I'd like you to draw my mayor playing in the snow with Beau, Zell, Sly, & Phoebe. Have fun with this and I can wait to see what you come up with. :3 If you can, could you color this one too? I can totally pay ya for it. If you don't have time to color it, don't worry about it.


----------



## amemome (May 8, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I'm back~ and I'd like you to draw my mayor playing in the snow with Beau, Zell, Sly, & Phoebe. Have fun with this and I can wait to see what you come up with. :3 If you can, could you color this one too? I can totally pay ya for it. If you don't have time to color it, don't worry about it.



hi!  thanks for asking.  I'm currently hiatus-ed on digital art (outta town until august!) but if you'd like, I could first get you a pencil sketch and then color it later.


----------



## pengutango (May 8, 2014)

amemome said:


> hi!  thanks for asking.  I'm currently hiatus-ed on digital art (outta town until august!) but if you'd like, I could first get you a pencil sketch and then color it later.



Yeah, that'd be fine. :3 In no rush anyway, so whenever you get to it.


----------



## lilabounce (May 9, 2014)

Wowie, you're really good! Don't suppose you could draw me a pencil sketch of Cube the lazy penguin, could you? :3 He's one of my favourite villagers, and I feel like you could do him justice ^^ I'd definately leave a tip for your work ;D


----------



## TaliZorah (May 9, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSS YOU SHOULD OPEN UP A DIGITAL ART SHOP! <3


----------



## iamnothyper (May 9, 2014)

shop shop shop shop shop

*disappears back into the darkness*


----------



## amemome (May 10, 2014)

lilabounce said:


> Wowie, you're really good! Don't suppose you could draw me a pencil sketch of Cube the lazy penguin, could you? :3 He's one of my favourite villagers, and I feel like you could do him justice ^^ I'd definately leave a tip for your work ;D



so sorry I didn't see this!  of course! added to queue~

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> I'm back~ and I'd like you to draw my mayor playing in the snow with Beau, Zell, Sly, & Phoebe. Have fun with this and I can wait to see what you come up with. :3 If you can, could you color this one too? I can totally pay ya for it. If you don't have time to color it, don't worry about it.


heyyy here's the pencils.
hope you like it.


Spoiler: pic


----------



## amemome (May 10, 2014)

lilabounce said:


> Wowie, you're really good! Don't suppose you could draw me a pencil sketch of Cube the lazy penguin, could you? :3 He's one of my favourite villagers, and I feel like you could do him justice ^^ I'd definately leave a tip for your work ;D



unfortunately, i highly doubt i did him justice... but here's the doodle!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## lilabounce (May 11, 2014)

amemome said:


> unfortunately, i highly doubt i did him justice... but here's the doodle!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



Nah, that looks great! (I love the ice cream!) I'm so putting this on my desktop picture rotation! Thanks again ^^


----------



## amemome (May 11, 2014)

lilabounce said:


> Nah, that looks great! (I love the ice cream!) I'm so putting this on my desktop picture rotation! Thanks again ^^



glad you liked it~~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 11, 2014)

Hiiii c: Am I allowed to request again? I really want a picture of my resident, Rikka, and Julian. They enjoy dancing to J-Pop and star gazing together so something along those lines would be amazing! Maybe like dancing with a starry background? Thank youuuuu <3

Just ignore the reference for Emma c: If you need a better reference, let me know!






She's wearing white stockings and hero's boots, just like my mayor! That's kinda hard to see in the pic so I thought I'd tell you :3


----------



## amemome (May 11, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Hiiii c: Am I allowed to request again? I really want a picture of my resident, Rikka, and Julian. They enjoy dancing to J-Pop and star gazing together so something along those lines would be amazing! Maybe like dancing with a starry background? Thank youuuuu <3
> 
> Just ignore the reference for Emma c: If you need a better reference, let me know!
> 
> ...



sure! I could do that~


----------



## amemome (May 11, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Hiiii c: Am I allowed to request again? I really want a picture of my resident, Rikka, and Julian. They enjoy dancing to J-Pop and star gazing together so something along those lines would be amazing! Maybe like dancing with a starry background? Thank youuuuu <3
> 
> Just ignore the reference for Emma c: If you need a better reference, let me know!
> 
> ...


hi! i tried something out!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 11, 2014)

amemome said:


> hi! i tried something out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



Ahhh so cute ;w; Thank youuuu <333


----------



## amemome (May 11, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhh so cute ;w; Thank youuuu <333



glad you liked it!! ;A;

**HIATUS NOTICE**
will be away from internet for one week!  requests are all hiatus-ed until afterwards~


----------



## pengutango (May 11, 2014)

amemome said:


> so sorry I didn't see this!  of course! added to queue~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Cute!!  Can't wait to see the colored version in August~ (that's when you'll have access to your tablet again right?)


----------



## amemome (May 12, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Cute!!  Can't wait to see the colored version in August~ (that's when you'll have access to your tablet again right?)



yupyup!!  thanks so much for waiting!


----------



## MC4pros (May 16, 2014)

Would you be able to make my mayor with the eyes open and doing a flourish emote?


----------



## amemome (May 17, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> View attachment 46186 Would you be able to make my mayor with the eyes open and doing a flourish emote?



i'll try my best!


----------



## amemome (May 18, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> View attachment 46186 Would you be able to make my mayor with the eyes open and doing a flourish emote?



hi! hope this is ok!


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Mercedes (May 18, 2014)

Pietro pincle secetch


----------



## MC4pros (May 18, 2014)

Oh my gosh! You really should do digital art! This is...AWESOME!


----------



## ethre (May 18, 2014)

May I have one? Please, take your time!


----------



## amemome (May 18, 2014)

added to queue~ thanks for supporting my doodles~


----------



## amemome (May 19, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Pietro pincle secetch



your sketch! hope it's ok~


Spoiler: pic


----------



## amemome (May 23, 2014)

sylveonsbow said:


> May I have one? Please, take your time!  View attachment 46531



ughh!! sorry this took so long!  I have long work hours and I underestimated how long this would take...



Spoiler: pic


----------

